# Kadee Couplers for Aristo-Craft E8



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

The Kadee website does not list a recommended coupler for the Aristo-Craft E8 and my search for an answer came up empty. I primarily use the 830, but sometimes use the 831 or other recommended coupler, particularly on locomotives. Which coupler works with the E8?

Bert


----------



## willebrand (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Bert

Kadee 831 is oke. Just drill a larger hole.

I keep Aristo couplers at on side of the engine and kadee at the other side. Two kadeess do uncouple. I run E-8 triple headed and this is the the best solution.

Jos


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I run 789s on all 3 which sets this closer and have no uncoupling problems  (because they are straight shanked)


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. For now I'm not putting a coupler on the front. I modified a 787 (larger mounting hole) and put it on the Aristo post for the rear coupler. It seems to match the Kadee gauge OK. Since I prefer a true body mount, I may switch to the 789. There doesn't seem to be room for an 830. 

Marty, when you installed the 789, did you remove the Aristo post? Also, how thick was the shim? 

Bert


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

SEE, NOW YOU GOT ME... I think on all the post I cut them down and notched the sides so a 789 box would fit. sometings I have to sand the back end of the 789 box off some to allow truck movement.
I'll have to go look.


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, I have the same problem. I'll get something to work, want to do it again and have to try to figure out what I did the first time...Bert


----------

